# Type & Hair Length *Males only*



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm investigating my hypothesis that most long-haired guys are iNtuitive. So, males, please answer the poll. If you wanna provide pictures, feel free. :laughing:

Also, "long" is basically anything past like 4 inches, let's say.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I was one of the first at my school to become an iNtuitive and up through secondary school I was very iNtuitive. It was a condition that I became a Senser to be accepted as exchange-student (highschool) in California. A couple of months after leaving California and USA I was back to being an iNtuitive.
The last many years I've been a Senser... at times very much so.

P.S. I remember as a kid that there were some adults who claimed it was sinful to be an iNtuitive and my argument that Jesus Christ,according to the many portraits of him, was also an iNtuitive seemed to have little effect.

P.P.S. In Argentina the guys are way more iNtuitive than in the rest of Latin America.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Mmmmm...long hair on males.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I am an INTP and use to (in middle/high school) wear my hair almost to my shoulders. But, I now have a pretty "normal" short haircut.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

It depends on how long it has been since I've had a haircut. Right now, yeah it's long.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

My scrotum is definitely a sensor, does that count?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Before I started to go bald, I had an afro, and even wore a slicked-back perm for awhile.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sorry but this is a ridiculous theory. There are so many males with long hair.

Tell me, were all those guys in hair metal bands that most people suspect to be xSTPs back in the 80s really Ns?

Not only that, but I know an ISTJ with long-ish hair. It's pretty common place now.

Although I will agree with you that "sensitive pony tail man" is probably usually an Intuitive, but that's something else entirely and isn't the same thing as saying all men with long hair.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

lib said:


> I was one of the first at my school to become an iNtuitive and up through secondary school I was very iNtuitive. It was a condition that I became a Senser to be accepted as exchange-student (highschool) in California. A couple of months after leaving California and USA I was back to being an iNtuitive.
> The last many years I've been a Senser... at times very much so.
> 
> P.S. I remember as a kid that there were some adults who claimed it was sinful to be an iNtuitive and my argument that Jesus Christ,according to the many portraits of him, was also an iNtuitive seemed to have little effect.
> ...


I dunno, but I live with an Argentinian family who I consider my own extended family, and I will say that there may be something more Intuitive-seeming about the culture in general, but I'm very hesitant to say that Argentinians are any more likely to be Ns than any other Latin population, or any other country for that matter. 

If anything Argentinian culture actually seems a little SFP-ish to me...the food, the wine, the Italian-type of hugging and kissing everybody hello and goodbye...I blend in pretty well with this particular family, at any rate. They consider me "one of them" except I don't speak fluent Spanish.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

As far as African hair goes, I'd say mine is long or getting there. If I can stop stressing and let it damn grow I'd be in business.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I'm sorry but this is a ridiculous theory. There are so many males with long hair.
> 
> Tell me, were all those guys in hair metal bands that most people suspect to be xSTPs back in the 80s really Ns?
> 
> ...


I know it's stereotypical and a bit ridiculous, but I honestly think there is a trend there and I was just curious.

Of course Sensing men had long hair in the past, because that was the culture and it was accepted. I don't think long hair on men is quite as natural these days, in the US at least.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

What is your reasoning for considering theory? Just curious.

Sensor here with hair longer than 4 inches.


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

ughhh so sexist. i want to vote tooo!


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

RyRyMini said:


> What is your reasoning for considering theory? Just curious.


Well, it's just one of those correlations that I've had in the back of my mind for a while, never putting conscious thought into it. I feel like I am pretty good at typing people, and it's been something I've noticed and been able to use for typing. It's obviously more than hair length, but that's a part of it. I tried to bring this up in the ISTJ forum, but no one really seemed to give me feedback on it, so I figured I'd make a poll.

I figure SPs are very much into current events and fashions, so if long hair is out of style, they won't have long hair. SJs are more proper and tend to keep themselves presentable.

It's all about the current culture and either going with or against the grain.

However, I've just realized that given the diverse makeup of PerC, this may not be the best place to inquire about a specific difference in a specific culture. Hmm.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> I know it's stereotypical and a bit ridiculous, but I honestly think there is a trend there and I was just curious.
> 
> Of course Sensing men had long hair in the past, because that was the culture and it was accepted. I don't think long hair on men is quite as natural these days, in the US at least.


Emo hair seems kind of long to me. Are you just saying that SJs are less likely to have long hair because of cultural norms because of Si, perhaps?


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

It seems more likely that sensates have long hair. They seem a little more interested in their apperances. My guess is that they have more tattoos and piercing as well.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Staffan said:


> It seems more likely that sensates have long hair. They seem a little more interested in their apperances. My guess is that they have more tattoos and piercing as well.


I agree that Sensors seem a little more interested in their appearance, which is why I assumed they'd have shorter hair. I guess there's even differing opinion about this aspect, as well. I assumed people who cared less about their appearance would just let their hair grow out without caring to get it cut.

Interesting thought about the tattoos and piercings. I can't say I've seen a trend in that category, but I haven't been looking.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread. I don't get my hair cut as often (due to financial circumstances) as some of my friends. Some of them get it cut every two weeks. You NEVER see them with long hair.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd actually argue that ITP types are more likely to have longer hair.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Serial Hero said:


> I'd actually argue that ITP types are more likely to have longer hair.


 Funnily enough, I have a friend and a brother who both tested as INTP and they both have long hair.

I like to keep mine short though.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> I'd actually argue that ITP types are more likely to have longer hair.


ITP is maybe a non-conformist type who keep their hair long for that reason while perhaps sensors do it out of vanity.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

INFP, and I have hair to my shoulders when dry and past my shoulderblades when wet.


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

INTJ with longer hair than acceptable in my area. Here's a picture I took about two weeks ago, it's a bit longer now:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## TheDapperOne (Aug 29, 2011)

INTJ male with really short hair. Then again I am African so my hair does not grow downward but rather up and to the sides. If given ample time without a haircut my hair can become like one of those 60s Afros.
Example:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I think you should try this poll with perceivers and judgers.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

ISTP long hair since 2000.

I have this hair. And that's obviously not me in the photo.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

INFJ and my hair is of medium length. It's near shoulder length but it has a thing about flaring out. I'd go a bit longer than shoulder length if my job permitted it.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

-


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I am an iNtuitive and I have longer hair. Used to be much longer back in my middle school days though.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

ISTP, short back and sides.


----------



## ShadeAOD (Jul 20, 2012)

INFP with curly hair. It is at shoulder length, but if it were straightened it'd be at around the upper to mid chest area. Interesting topic btw.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking at poll it is so far pretty much balanced, except that there are twice as much intuitives
I have shorter hair.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

I cut my own hair because it's more practical, easier, cheaper, and low maintenance. Like in the picture below:











Or I just let it grow like in the picture below:











INTJ


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

I’m an INTJ (female) and I prefer males with longer, curly, and darker hair.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

It depends because I often have my hair cut every few months down to what is known as a #4, but I will often let it grow much longer than that. I like having a bit of hair, but my hair tends to grow quite thick, and eventually I start getting hair at the front of my ears that curls in various directions, which looks quite silly.


----------

